# Tension and Relief



## Tikoo Tuba

Last night on classical radio the Overture to The Flying Dutchman was presented :

very scary music ... calm seas ... very scary music ... calm seas ... very scary music ... After while
I lost count and rather drifted off , and I don't remember what happened next . If I fell asleep I believe dreaming along was all pleasant enough there-after .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

How can I be mistaken that tension/relief is theoretically fundamental to the music you love ?


----------



## Woodduck

Tikoo Tuba said:


> How can I be mistaken that tension/relief is theoretically fundamental to the music you love ?


How to tell, with such locutions, whether you can or cannot?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Oh , a ducky so thoughtless and cruel . Seems dramatic , tediously .


----------



## Woodduck

Well, Tubby, how CAN you be mistaken that tension/relief is theoretically fundamental to the music I love? If anyone has an answer, it can only be you.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

I've recently been attending to Bach : Mass in B minor . The Agnus Dei in particular , as it touched my
my heart with a darling respite from busy-ness . The recording I heard was even less busy than the score 
The accompaniment to the alto was just piano , and low down ; an easy , even rhythm of simple intervals .

I do not assume what you love , rather that you do love - if I may assume something .

Tension released ?


----------



## Woodduck

A safe assumption. Released.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Bah Bah Bee Dee Dum Dum!!! pooh ? Arr .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Music Therapy professionals will employ theories of Tension/Relief . Relief is their intention . Their worst
assumption is that you are tense and will only provide non-tense stimulation . Elevator music does this also .
And it can make ducks in an elevator disgusted and quacking . They have an active impulse to balance the
environment with protest . Ducks , though , will not sing it bel canto . They are depressed .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Music Therapy professionals will employ theories of Tension/Relief . Relief is their intention . Their worst
> assumption is that you are tense and will only provide non-tense stimulation . Elevator music does this also .
> And it can make ducks in an elevator disgusted and quacking . They have an active impulse to balance the
> environment with protest . Ducks , though , will not sing it bel canto . They are depressed .


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Fk U-tb . Talk to us .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Internet server capacity exceeded . No mend in sight .

Bye .

Lovingly yours , Tikoo .


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Internet server capacity exceeded . No mend in sight .
> 
> Bye .
> 
> Lovingly yours , Tikoo .


Don't let the server hit you in the rear on your way out.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

Tension and relief in a tragic opera : timing of tension events organized by the Golden Ratio

Act l - 40 minutes
Act ll - 25 minutes
Act lll - 40 minutes

Tension 1 ( at 25") Death
Tension 2 ( at 65") Betrayal
Tension 3 ( at 70") Riot
Tension 4 ( at 90") Madness
Tension 5 ( at 105") Alienation


----------



## millionrainbows

Tension: a loud, startling sound. Relief: it stops. Any lizard can understand this.

Tension and relief in a Wagnerian opera:

Act l - 4 hours
Act ll - 20 hours
Act lll - 4 hours

Tension 1 (at 4:25) Ego threatened
Relief 1 (at 64:55) Ego safe, got some nookie from a married woman
Tension 2 (at 7:50:23) Society unsuitable
Relief 2 (at 18:23:43) Everything fine, undesirables problem solved
Tension 3 (at 3:10:15) Alienation
Relief 3 (at 4:17:19) Historical justification


----------



## Flamme

Is this your Al Terego MR???


----------



## millionrainbows

Flamme said:


> Is this your Al Terego MR???


Al was a good friend of mine.

Afferbeck Lauder was the pseudonym used by Alastair Ardoch Morrison (21 September 1911 - 15 March 1998), an Australian graphic artist and author who in the 1960s documented Strine in the song With Air Chew and a series of books beginning with Let Stalk Strine (Ure Smith, Sydney, Australia, 1965). *Morrison illustrated the books and also used the pseudonym Al Terego.*


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

The final relief in especially a tragedy is with the audience - do they give ovation , silence or shall they riot ?


----------



## millionrainbows

Tikoo Tuba said:


> The final relief in especially a tragedy is with the audience - do they give ovation , silence or shall they riot ?


I dunno, but I've certainly been enjoying the silence around here!


----------



## Tikoo Tuba

That's a relief - I worry when silent alienation is confounded with deeply respectful holy nothingness .


----------



## Kyler Key

I'm going to listen to this tonight as I lay in bed.


----------



## Guest

Kyler Key said:


> I'm going to listen to this tonight as I lay in bed.


I think you'll find the verb is "as I *LIE* in bed". That's a 'relief' to me now!!!

"Lay" is arguably the most mis-used word in the English language; I nearly had a classroom of rioting high school students when I tried to rid them of the habit you've just demonstrated. My answer to them:

*PLEASE DON'T WRITE EXACTLY AS YOU SPEAK*.


----------



## Kyler Key

I lay my body down as I lie in bed? Does this work?


----------



## Guest

Kyler Key said:


> I lay my body down as I lie in bed? Does this work?


Yes, that's correct. But "lay, lie, and lain" are used quite distinctively:

I will go and *lay* the table (present tense);
Now I *lay* me down to sleep (archaic);
Go and *LIE* down over there;
He went and *LAY* down over there (past tense)
He went *to* LIE down over there;
Go and *LIE* down if you have a headache; (present, and the most abused form of the two words it's possible to get);
He *has LAIN* beside me for decades of married life (most people do not use this older form - but it's the correct one - preferring instead "has laid");
He *LAID* the facts bare for all the world to see: 
...and so on.

It is decades since teachers taught grammar (because they don't know any themselves), but when I went to school the nuns were rigorous about it and we spent a lot of time underlining phrases and parsing sentences in our English classes. In fact this interested me more than just about anything else to do with school!!


----------

